# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Fehmarn & Umgebung 06.-16.09.

## Groove

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane spontan vom 06. bis 16.09. nach Fehmarn & Umgebung zum surfen zu fahren. Ist vielleicht noch jemand da uns hat Lust auf die ein oder andere Session bzw.ggf. Bierchen danach?

VG

----------

